# svn resolve?



## jb_fvwm2 (Jan 2, 2013)

I edited a Makefile to fix a problem (since resolved on another build machine), now wondering if anyone knows the syntax to revert the Makefile  to its .svn copy, something more complex than svn resolve /usr/ports/misc/shared-mime-info which wants additional parameters, but not explicitly stating which ones it needs... the svn status still shows an M for the Makefile status.  Or maybe subversion would restore the directory if I simply deleted it and re-svn?? 
Even better if someone has a cheatsheet they can post of their twenty or so most common svn full command lines and their purposes... if it includes the answer to the above.
Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 2, 2013)

`# svn revert Makefile`


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 2, 2013)

Subversion Complete Reference http://svnbook.red-bean.com/nightly/en/svn.ref.html.


----------

